# PLEASE!!! don't have Reverse lights in my 1994 Altima



## glynka (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey Guys I don't have back up or Reverse lights in my 1994 Nissan Altima ,Can any body tell me where can I locate that damn Reverse lights fuse ?maybe I'm getting old.BUT I can't see in any fuse box the name:''Reverse lights'' .Thanks.


----------

